# caught 6 catfish....



## Jyphotography (Apr 26, 2009)

landed none! 

every time I had one my damn line snapped! I am definitely putting heavier tested line on!


----------



## Andy (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not all about heavy test line. Make sure your drag is adjusted correctly. I've landed lots of good size fish on 6 and 8 lb test. I've landed several 4-5 lb smallies on 6 lb test. One of my biggest was a 40 inch musky on 8 lb 3 years ago.

Hang in there, you'll get 'em next time.
:beer:


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 26, 2009)

Andy said:


> It's not all about heavy test line. Make sure your drag is adjusted correctly. I've landed lots of good size fish on 6 and 8 lb test. I've landed several 4-5 lb smallies on 6 lb test. One of my biggest was a 40 inch musky on 8 lb 3 years ago.
> 
> Hang in there, you'll get 'em next time.
> :beer:




I think the problem was I had to pull them out of the water over a small fence. I tried to take my time but as soon as they were out of the water..snap!

If I would have had a bank I am sure they would have been landed!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2009)

Get a net


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not all about heavy test line. Make sure your drag is adjusted correctly. I've landed lots of good size fish on 6 and 8 lb test. I've landed several 4-5 lb smallies on 6 lb test. One of my biggest was a 40 inch musky on 8 lb 3 years ago.
> ...



That will do it each time. :evil:


----------



## Zum (Apr 26, 2009)

Funny I was reading the post as they go and I said "get a net".
Don't want to repeat though,way to get out there.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah I went and picked up a net today! I aint gonna lose another!!!


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 28, 2009)

I caught one lastnight in Allatoona. About 5 lbs..I have a question though.. For those that keep their fish for eating. If you catch a cat at night, how would you keep it to prepare it the next day? Would you pack it on ice until the next morning?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2009)

Put the fish on ice, clean it that night when you get home or put them in a tub of water. Catfish are pretty hardy animals so long as the water is clean and not overly chlorinated.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok it's been in water since lastnight. Do you think it's still ok


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it still alive?


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Ok it's been in water since lastnight. Do you think it's still ok



Is it still swimming?

I think Quackr was referring to keeping it alive in water overnight.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 28, 2009)

LMAO, i feel your pain man!!!!


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahh I see. No I don't think he is, ugh! Ok so when I get home clean it put it on ice the fillet it in morning, or just fillet it the night before. If it's to late keep it alive until next morning... Crap that makes me a murderer with a stinky garbage can!


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 28, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> LMAO, i feel your pain man!!!!



hey... serious newb here! but I have picked up a lot in the past month!


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Ahh I see. No I don't think he is, ugh! Ok so when I get home clean it put it on ice the fillet it in morning, or just fillet it the night before. If it's to late keep it alive until next morning... Crap that makes me a murderer with a stinky garbage can!



Lol, Now you know! If any fish is stinky before cleaning, I aint eatin it!

Next time you plan on keeping some fish, bring some ice with you. If you catch one you want to eat, take your filet knife and put it through his head/brain. That way he won't asphixiate and taint the meat, then put him on ice in your cooler. Depending on where you are, you may choose to go ahead and gut him/remove the gills or head as long as your not to busy reeling in another one. That way when you get home, there's not much left to do, and as long as you keep the fish on ice, it will be fresh. Fresh fish should not have much of an odor. 

Stinky fish makes good fertilizer (as long as you don't have to smell it) :lol:


----------



## Zum (Apr 28, 2009)

Knife threw the head...asphixiate...won't taint meat???
Never heard that one before.
Cleaning them sure,put it on ice and if you can get some well water,without chlorine it be great.


----------



## poolie (Apr 28, 2009)

Jyphotography said:


> Ahh I see. No I don't think he is, ugh! Ok so when I get home clean it put it on ice the fillet it in morning, or just fillet it the night before. If it's to late keep it alive until next morning... Crap that makes me a murderer with a stinky garbage can!



Bet you're going to be popular with the neighborhood cats 

Congrats on the catch!! I'm not much for catching cats, but occasionally run across a channel cat that can't resist my spinnerbait and I tell ya, those things pull like a freight train.


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 28, 2009)

poolie said:


> Jyphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh I see. No I don't think he is, ugh! Ok so when I get home clean it put it on ice the fillet it in morning, or just fillet it the night before. If it's to late keep it alive until next morning... Crap that makes me a murderer with a stinky garbage can!
> ...



I am almost certain once I learn to catch the bass, I will leave the cat alone!


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2009)

Zum said:


> Knife threw the head...asphixiate...won't taint meat???
> Never heard that one before.
> Cleaning them sure,put it on ice and if you can get some well water,without chlorine it be great.



Glad I could educate you :wink: even if I mispelled asphyxiate. 

Here's a little more on it....

https://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/salt/freshfish.htm

And this article points out using an Iki Stick to (spike) the fish at the moment it is caught. A filet knife can be used for double duty though, and I'm all about tools that can multi-task  . 

I guess if you want the biology of how a fish dying by suffocation affects the meat via the release of enzymes etc...., you'll have to ask someone smarter than I, but I suspect it's more important with some species of fish than others. 

Here's another read which explains the process nicely.

https://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/general/icecold.htm

One of my fishing buddies is an executive chef and he is the one who told me what the minimum requirements are to be called "fresh" in his resturaunt. I'll take his word for it.


----------



## Zum (Apr 29, 2009)

I copied and pasted your spelling on asphyxiate.
I eat alot of salt water fish,I thought I might of heard of this before.
I havn't read the articles yet but thats for the info.
Maybe I don't know what a fresh fish tastes like


----------



## russ010 (Apr 29, 2009)

I put 15# test line on that baitcaster... is that what you were using?

I didn't spool the spinning reel because I didn't have anything suited for it... so whatever was on it is what came on it


----------



## Brine (Apr 29, 2009)

Zum said:


> Maybe I don't know what a fresh fish tastes like



Me either. I won't spend $49 on a fish dinner. :lol: 

I'm perfectly happy with Captain D's tainted menu. :LMFAO:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2009)

I suspect that whole scenario has a lot more to do with placing the fish on ice than it does a spike through the brain.

If you will notice in the article, he's talking about just pitching fish in a box without doing anything to them.

Of course those are not going to be the epitome of freshness.

I have caught and consumed a blue million fish and have never spiked a single one of them. Of course, I either make it a habit to keep them alive or put them directly on ice too. A dead fish left for hours at room temperature (or warmer) is never going to be good tablefare if nothing more than from a bacteria standpoint.


----------



## Brine (Apr 29, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I suspect that whole scenario has a lot more to do with placing the fish on ice than it does a spike through the brain.
> 
> If you will notice in the article, he's talking about just pitching fish in a box without doing anything to them.
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------

